# Gender Scan in 5 days - any last guesses on either nub/skul theory?



## sethsmummy

hey ladies i have a private gender scan on saturday so does anybody fancy one last guess as to what you think im having. Ill add as much info as I can and start with DS1 and DS2s 12 week scans. 

DS1 
https://i58.tinypic.com/ea41nb.jpg

DS2 
https://i58.tinypic.com/2j49fo6.jpg

Baby # 3

https://i62.tinypic.com/1t4o6e.jpg
https://i60.tinypic.com/20p2g6q.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/fyptkw.jpg

Hb varies from 160-172

bad MS, covered in spots, always tired.. no real cravings.


----------



## nickyb

Not sure if that's the nub in the last pic if it is I'd say boy as it's slightly angled, but it may not be the nub


----------



## sethsmummy

just added another pic onto the bottom. Im not sure if its nub either as the pictures aren't very clear xx


----------



## madseasons

The first picture looks like a little nub straight up, so I am going to guess :blue: 

Can't wait for the update! :) 

GL!


----------



## SteffieLee

I'm not sure if what I see is nub but I'll guess girl, looks straight. Can definitely tell the first 2 pics are boys. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you! I'm really hoping for a girl this time round. The head shape is different so that's giving me hope xx


----------



## madseasons

Oh silly me, I thought all three pictures were of the same baby! Going off the last, I would say :pink: then because the nub looks more straight.


----------



## sethsmummy

The bottom three scan pics are all of baby. The top two are ds1 and ds2 

What I think is nub is confusing as the bottom looks straight and the one above slightly angled (although I guess that could just be because of babies position) argh I can't waitto find out xx


----------



## pinkribbon

:blue:


----------



## CoralInGold

Girl!


----------



## sethsmummy

pinkribbon said:


> :blue:




CoralInGold said:


> Girl!

Thank you for your guesses.. only *TWO* days to go!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## CoralInGold

Exciting! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## sethsmummy

Im beyond excited lol. well the early morning is going to kill me as i have to be up around 5:30 :sleep: to get everything ready and dh and the boys up to catch our bus at 7am. :haha: They're going to hate me :haha:


----------



## madseasons

Can't wait for your update!


----------



## sethsmummy

ARGH down to counting hours now! 24 hours time i will be at the clinic waiting! :wohoo:


----------



## CoralInGold

Don't forget to update us!


----------



## disneygirl27

I'm having a last minute guess at girl :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Im team blue again. Must admit im a little dissapointed but im very happy he seems to be healthy :) The tech was rubbish.. she didnt put a lot of effort in to getting a decent picture using my weight as an excuse... the pics i got from my 12 week scan were way better than the 2d she got on her screen :S
 



Attached Files:







10609070_10152674820480329_723419313_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2









10609204_10152674821865329_1766445276_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2









10614000_10152674820680329_964501373_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









10615865_10152674819905329_1530789669_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nickyb

Congrats Hun x


----------



## holly81

Oh wow! Congrats! I'd love another boy but think I'm almost definitely team pink this time! Enjoy your little football team :) x


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations on another little man :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congrats :D


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats on the :blue: bump!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you hun x


----------



## CoralInGold

Oww I guessed wrong! Congratulations!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe thanks hun.. thats ok i was enjoying the hope for a girl. x


----------



## CoralInGold

Do you think you will have any more or is this your last baby? x


----------



## sethsmummy

no this was our last attempt :( A girl is just not meant to be.. instead I've 3 little boys to look out for each other <3


----------



## CoralInGold

Three little boys to look after their mama


----------



## sethsmummy

yep... well hopefully they are the loving kind and we have a good relationship.. if they're any thing like their dad they'll live in their rooms :S lol xx


----------

